# Golden Eagle Steals Lamb



## TheDeadDodo (Nov 5, 2010)

Dunno if anyones seen it but this is crazy, knew they were reported to be doing but to see a picture makes the lamb look insignificant in size!

Golden eagle clutches lamb in Isle of Mull in its razor-sharp talons | Mail Online


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Lambs...............Eagle equivalent of Mcdonalds but healthier.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome!


----------

